
Ask HN: Do you know a calendar which shows how many days until event starts? - cryo
Is there any desktop calendar tool which can do that? Currently I use Google calendar but it doesn&#x27;t provide this kind of information.<p>It would be super awesome for me to have a Top 10 countdown list like:<p>• 3 days until Concert A<p>• 42 days until Concert B<p>• 188 days until doomsday<p>• …<p>I would also prefer a non-cloud, non-registration offline calendar.
======
WheelsAtLarge
[https://www.timeanddate.com/android/countdown/](https://www.timeanddate.com/android/countdown/)

try this app

